# L'amore è  una parola strana (Giorgio Gaber)



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2010)

*L'amore è  una parola strana (Giorgio Gaber)*

È che l'amore è una parola strana. Vola troppo. Andrebbe sostituita.
A volte mi sembra che tutte le civiltà consistano nel dare a qualcosa un nome che non è il suo. E poi sognare
sul risultato.
“L'amore”... Non sarebbe meglio chiamarlo... “La cosa”? Potrebbe diventare più concreto.
All'inizio io, Gabriella, l'amavo. Certo, all'inizio ho sempre amato. Sì, voglio dire che ho avuto degli attimi intensissimi, che al momento sembra che ci lascino dei segni profondi, importanti.
Ma “La cosa” non è questo. O meglio, non è solo questo. “La cosa” è trasformazione, percorso, crescita insieme...sì, per diventare un insieme solido, indistruttibile. Una radice profonda... dove l'altra persona è come un
prolungamento del tuo corpo. 
“La cosa”... è l'amore. No, un'altra qualità dell'amore. Una qualità che non rimpiange gli attimi perché diventa la vita. 
“La cosa” non si fa solo con la volontà. È un patto di sangue stipulato
tra due persone e forse, prima ancora, dal destino. Non so se avrò la fortuna di riuscire mai a farlo, questo patto di sangue. Forse ci vorrebbe un uomo.
Cento volte ho provato a cambiare. A ricominciare da capo. A reincarnarmi. Ma mi sono sempre reincarnato...senza di me. 
Eppure io guardo, io avverto, io tocco... Ma è come se sentissi di non essere niente.
Ecco, senza avere avuto una realtà, io passo evanescente tra i sogni di alcune donne che non hanno saputo completarmi.
Ci sarà senz'altro il modo di fare... “La cosa”!
Altrimenti il nostro destino è quello di essere delle scorze di uomini... sì, degli involucri... mai delle persone.
Magari dei personaggi... personaggi affascinanti, simpatici anche... mai persone. Ma se è così... l'amore non sarà mai... “materia”, “terra”. “cosa”... sarà sempre qualcosa che vola... una farfalla che ti si posa un attimo sulla testa... e ti rende tanto più ridicolo quanto maggiore è la sua bellezza.​


----------



## Anna A (24 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> È che l'amore è una parola strana. Vola troppo. Andrebbe sostituita.​
> A volte mi sembra che tutte le civiltà consistano nel dare a qualcosa un nome che non è il suo. E poi sognare
> sul risultato.
> “L'amore”... Non sarebbe meglio chiamarlo... “La cosa”? Potrebbe diventare più concreto.
> ...


che meraviglia Gaber..

ci si reincarna sempre...senza di me. è proprio vero.


----------



## Nobody (25 Maggio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> che meraviglia Gaber..
> 
> ci si reincarna sempre...senza di me. è proprio vero.


 D'altronde, quando hai raggiunto "te", smetti di reincarnarti.


----------

